# Accidental death



## a25c (5 Mar 2007)

My brother in law was killed in a single vehicle accident.He was found to be over the legal drink/drive limit,how do insurance companys stand on this in relation to the death clause of a policy?I think his insurance company was Topquote direct....


----------



## ClubMan (5 Mar 2007)

The terms & conditions of the policy document should answer your question.


----------



## jhegarty (6 Mar 2007)

a25c said:


> My brother in law was killed in a single vehicle accident.He was found to be over the legal drink/drive limit,how do insurance companys stand on this in relation to the death clause of a policy?I think his insurance company was Topquote direct....



Are you talking about the motor insurance or a life policy ?


----------



## RS2K (6 Mar 2007)

Sorry to hear this.

His life assurance would pay out, unless he hadn't disclosed something material at proposal stage, such as alcoholism. 

His motor policy will pay any 3rd party claim. Not sure about the comprehensive element.

Top Quote are not an insurance co. afaik.


----------



## a25c (6 Mar 2007)

I have not got the policy document in my possession nor can I find any details on the company's website http://www.topquotedirect.com/ .It's a motor insurance policy and we don't have the specifics I am just making a general enquiery on behalf of my sister.


----------



## RS2K (6 Mar 2007)

Top Quote are not the insurers. The name and policy no. of the insurers are on the policy doc. and disc. which is displayed in the car.

This is taken from their website..."Rainey Gibson Ltd t/a Top Quote Direct is a Multi-Agency Intermediary regulated by Irish Financial Services Regulatory Authority"


----------



## Ravima (6 Mar 2007)

the death benefit payable in respect of POLICYHOLDER'S death, under comprehensive motor policies is usually quite small, some companies have a benefit of €1000, others €5000 and one or two ma have €20000. it is not much use, but I suppose may have been originally thought up so as to provide burial expenses. 

there would be certain conditions applying to all sections of the policy as well as conditions to specific sections.

You will need the policy document. If you do not have it, phone the broker or insurer for a copy and ask them the limit of benefit.


----------



## a25c (6 Mar 2007)

will do,thanks guys!


----------



## peteb (13 Mar 2007)

Do bear in mind that death benefit on motor policies is by no means a standard feature and in most cases is an add-on (as its a capital benefit and not insurance) and they may also deny it on the basis he was over the limit, unfortunately.


----------

